# Hymer archive brochures?



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Does anybody have a link to where I can find these.


I used to be able to access them via the Hymer website but I can't seem to now do it.


Late 90's models.


Update, I have found them.


Paul.


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Can we have a link Paul?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes please do share.

cabby


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I followed a link from another site and went into the bottom right hand corner, katalog and kontakt then weiter, then click the dropdown box and into catalogue archive, After that its easy.


You just need to be on the right site to start with, sorry crap at links.


Paul.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

coppo said:


> I followed a link from another site and went into the bottom right hand corner, katalog and kontakt then weiter, then click the dropdown box and into catalogue archive, After that its easy.
> 
> You just need to be on the right site to start with, sorry crap at links.
> 
> Paul.


Which page on the other site was it Paul?

if you click the url bar it'll turn blue, right click it and select "copy", then click in the MHF reply box, right click again and click "paste" if you prefer, the keyboard short cuts are ctrl+c to copy then Ctrl+v to paste.

The url bar is where for MHF it says "forums.motorhomefacts.com" or perhaps www. ***** or even https://******


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Thanks Kev.


I googled Hymer archive brochure and one of the choices was MH fun which had a link to it.


Paul.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

coppo said:


> Thanks Kev.
> 
> I googled Hymer archive brochure and one of the choices was MH fun which had a link to it.
> 
> Paul.


None of the links would work for me, but here's the fun page.

*Link*


----------

